# A Good Deal?--2001 Giant TCR 1



## welch174 (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2001&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR+1&Type=bike

$700. The owner claims to work for a bike shop and that he's maintained it well; it's also just been tuned. I still have yet to ride it, but I don't know if this is a good deal or not.

How long will the Ultegra parts last, and how do they compare to new models? 

The bike also comes with some version of a Shimano Flight Deck. Is this bike a good deal? Or average priced?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That bike looks to be pretty darn old. Talk him down a few hundred.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

That seems a lot of money for that age and spec of bike. If it's been ridden for 11 years and still on original parts, it's going to be tired plus technology has moved on a bit since then.
As Hooben said, I'd be offering a lot less than the asking price.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Agreed....you can find better deals on Ebay on 2005-2007 models.


----------



## Spikehj (Aug 5, 2012)

If it helps i currently ride a 2000 TCR 1. I Swapped out the stock Giant fork and stem setup and shed about 2 pounds eseveral years ago. Am runnnig a Profiel Design all carbon fork, mase a ton of difference. I am in the process of planning to upgrade to new technology as the previous perosn noted. I feel i am at a big disadvantage with the old school technology. BTW, the components are hanging in there, no major issues...


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

12 years is pretty old for a bike. If it's just a commuter, it's probably fine, but you can get a commuter for $150. You could easily find a bike made in the past 3 years with 105 components for under $1k, and you would get the benefit for fewer miles and newer technology.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop (Dec 21, 2012)

I wouldn't do It. We got bikes on closeout that are 2012 and 2013 that are just a little more with Better parts and frames. do a little more research and you find a sweet ride. What size do you ride?


----------

